# pros and cons 22-250 vs 223



## Bigdrowdy1

Lets here the differences of the 2 calibers. Distance, price,availability, pelt damage scope compatabiltiy etc. and if you have an option or experience of the 223 wssm vs 22-250. Thought this would be a different spin on which cal you prefer. Thanks


----------



## youngdon

The price of the guns themselves should be the same the ammo on the other hand would be alot cheaper and alot more available unless you reload. then the .223's advantage is cut to using less powder, As fordistance the higher velocity of the 22-250 will give a flatter trajectory with more energy left at a given distance. That higher velocity will cause a more dramatic expansion of the projectile there fore causing more pelt damage. The .223 factory ammo will be available in a wider variety of bullets FMJ, bllistic tips, V-max, etc. The .223 will have less recoil although this may be a non issue as the 22-250 does not have alot just more. As for scope compatability, I know that there are some scopes that are set up with the turrets set for .223 ballistics but some of those same scopes have other turrets available for diffrent calibers. And really how many 700yd shots ar you taking. With a little practice and some knowledge of your velocity you can work all that out on paper and tape the info to your rifle, then you arent messing with your turrets while the coyote is leaving town. Now some say the 22-250 burns barrels and at max velocities it may, but honestly you aren't going to shoot it that much unless you are in some sort of competition. And if you are in a competition you are not going to be satisfied with a factory barrel for very long. On the .223wssm you are going to get more 22-250 type velocity with again more powder than the .223. I know of some who have them and love them, but honestly I'm pretty sure that I never will (I probably should not have said never). Brass for the .223 is everywhere, 22-250 it's there but you have to look a little,.223wssm you better start looking under rocks as I haven't seen it in the local Cabelas in quite a while. I hope this helps. Don


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> Now some say the 22-250 burns barrels and at max velocities it may, but honestly you aren't going to shoot it that much unless you are in some sort of competition. And if you are in a competition you are not going to be satisfied with a factory barrel for very long.


I've heard the same thing not just from comp shooters but from prairie doggers as well. If you're a guy who burns up several hundred rounds a weekend consistently because you enjoy busting sage rats it could be a danger too. And before anyone says, "22-250 for prairie dogs? PSYCHO MUCH?" I've seen all types, and these are the guys who shoot 220 Swift and 30-06 at the little ground rats too. Can't imagine the price of doing that regularly with the 22-250 but maybe guys who are using it on prairie dogs to begin with aren't worried about the price.

Ditto the availability and factory loads, price and accessibility of 223 components. And ditto the recoil. I enjoy being able to keep a sight picture when I need to see where I'm hitting, and the bigger of the two mentioned rounds makes that far more difficult to accomplish.

I say if you want bigger, flatter, further the 22-250 is far superior, but all around including cost and availability, I'll be happy to stick with the .223. I'm sure my 300 Win Mag would be happy to oblige for any shots at distances the 223 falls short on.


----------



## swamper

well i have 3 out of the 4 . the 223 is real grouper i nean close the 22-250 haven't found a factory load that comes close to 223 the 220 swift it runs closer 2 place then the 22-250but haven't reloaded yet for these myself there all great cal .if all of these grouped the same i would not say i would take one over the other


----------



## youngdon

Just to clarify the barrel burn out comment a little, the best way to burn one out IMO would be to shoot it round after round and overheat it severely. In which case you don't have a lot of sense anyhow, and burning a barrel is probably the least of your worries in life.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Burning barrels was a prediction for the 223 wssm. I have been shooting mine for several years and have had no problems, with that said I may run 3 shots through fairly fast but thats because I missed or was after more than 1 yote. The barrel may warm up but not to the point you cant grab the barrel. Now I have not had the chance in years for the sage rats but that could be one of the cases for running alot if rounds down stream. But heck I could'nt afford that even reloading LoL.


----------



## ebbs

Good point, youngdon. Knew a girl a few years back who burnt up the engine in her Chevy because of an oil "problem." She couldn't figure out what the problem was but when asked if she'd ever had the oil changed she said she didn't know what that meant and didn't know that you needed to change it. I guess every time the oil light came on in her car she just added more, nothing specific, just whatever she could get her hands on. I don't know whether to blame her or her dad for never teaching that to her. LOL.


----------



## wvcoyote

[quote name='Bigdrowdy1']Burning barrels was a prediction for the 223 wssm.

that was written by gun experts that were given some of the first produced , that did not have lined barrels to test out to see what improvements was needed. they didn't give winchester a chance to fix the barrel burn out , by chrome lining the barrels,before they published there findings. giving wssm abad wrap. this is information I gatherd from several written articles by well known writers.
I also have 223wssm shot it alot over the years no problems out of it either.


----------



## Centex

I've been a .223 fan for some time and just recently added a Ruger Hawkeye Predator in 22-250 since it was on sale from Davidson's for about $200.00 off the usual price. My reason for adding it was to see for myself just how different it was. So I am really enjoying all the information here. 
I've only been to the range a couple of times with the 22-250, so I have very little experience to date and have only fired factory loaded 55gr ballistic tips from 2 manufacturers. I like what I've experienced so far, so please keep the comparisons going.
Centex


----------



## ebbs

You said you're a 223 guy and have been. What's you take on the difference in recoil between the two rounds with the same bullet tip?


----------



## bar-d

I have both and plan on keeping both. If I had to choose only one, I would go with the 22-250. IMO, it is a little more versatile due to the bigger powder capacity. It allows a wider range of powder types and bullet weights. Again, IMO.


----------



## tunered

wvcoyote said:


> Bigdrowdy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burning barrels was a prediction for the 223 wssm.
> 
> that was written by gun experts that were given some of the first produced , that did not have lined barrels to test out to see what improvements was needed. they didn't give winchester a chance to fix the barrel burn out , by chrome lining the barrels,before they published there findings. giving wssm abad wrap. this is information I gatherd from several written articles by well known writers.
> I also have 223wssm shot it alot over the years no problems out of it either.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind there was never a Winchester 223wssm that had a chrome lined barrel, only Brownings. ed
Click to expand...


----------



## Antlerz22

This is the varmint my .270 shined on, pdogs were a favorite when I lived in Colorado. And you could definitely get some long pokes at them, in the 700~800 yard range. Never hit them on my first try as mirage played hell on centering the rascals in the crosshairs at 20x at those distances. But the second try never failed on them. Wish I had then whats available scopewise now, that was back in the early '80s.


----------



## Spencer Carey

Evening all! New here but decided to share my two cents. I own one of each, and feel that there are legitimate places for each. My .223 is a Win. Mod 70 XTR Sporter Varmint. 24" semi heavy taper barrel, wood stocks, 3X9X40 Balistics Plex Fullfield II in two peice Leupold bases w medium rings.. The 22-250 is a Rem. Mod 700 SPS with synthetics, B-Square Roto Tilt bi-pod, a 26" heavy barrel, and an 8X32X40 Weaver Classic on an identical scope mount rig. Factory ammo is the norm, usually in a V-Max, or S.P.in 40-62 grn. weights. Both are sub m.o.a. rifles. As we all know, both will kill old "Wile E" perfectly fine , with mainly range being the fator. When I feel like walking i carry the 70. When I find the occasionial really open feild here in N.C. or a nearby area, or a Pastureland that needs to be eradicated of rodents, the 22-250 and I in my Ghillie will make a day of sneaking around the edges. A time and place for botyh, Just my opinion. Then A.R.'s for deer........


----------



## showmeyote

I have both, and like both very well. I really like the velocity the 22-250 has, but really, for hand loads there isnt much of a price difference. I have had really bad hide damage with both, and it really comes down to shot placement. Energy and velocity at 100 yards isnt going to be a hole lot different between the 2. I choose the 250 over the 223, cause I never know where i will end up at the end of the day hunting. 
PS, really my go to gun for lesser hide damage is my .22 mag. If i can set my hunts up the night before, with a less then 50 yard shot, its the mag thats goin in on the trip.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Spencer Carey.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Welcome Spencer hope you enjoy the info here.


----------



## Antlerz22

Welcome Cary!


----------

